# s horse back?



## Renolizzie (Oct 25, 2013)

I got a fifteen year old ex stallion who was gelded about 7 weeks ago, I got him about a week and a half ago.

He doesn't bite or kick or rear but he has been a handful. Today he turned and ran when he didn't want to go into the round pen. He almost got away from me but I held on. I got him into the round pen and latched the gate. He slammed into the gate and opened it. I was so busy dealing with him I guess I didn't get it latched just right. He seemed to know just how to hit the gate to get it to open.

We went around the yard in circles until I wore him down and he let me clip on his lead and walked like a perfect gentleman.

I took him in because the gal said she would take him back if it wasn't working out. Although he is likable, I'm thinking this horse is too much for me.

What do you think?

My first and only mini is a sweet gelding that I adore and he looks lonely so I have been trying to find him a friend but maybe this isn't the friend I was looking for. Should I try harder or just throw in the towel before I get too discouraged or even get hurt?

So far the only thing I have taught the horse is how to get away with stuff but it seems like he already knows how to do that. I'm discouraged. I said no the first time I saw him but he had mellowed out from being gelded so I said yes when I went back to see him again a few weeks later.

I know he needs a home but I am thinking not this home.


----------



## Renolizzie (Oct 25, 2013)

The title should read "Should I give this horse back?"

Okay, I had a rough day with the horse and was pretty discouraged.

Hubby came home and got the horse into the round pen, Hubby actually listened to me while I told him how to work the horse and the horse did good for him.

He likes the horse which is one reason I agreed to take the horse. The horse's original owner is old and sick and has to find it a new home so I am hoping this will work out.

My current horse seems to actually like the new guy even though I have not tried to put them in a pen together yet since this is an exstallion and I want to make sure my little man doesn't get hurt. The stallion seems to like my current horse and has not tried to bite or kick him when they are on the fence line together.

Hubby had great success with the horse today unlike my pitiful efforts Maybe the horse just doesn't want to listen to women?


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 25, 2013)

I know I wasn't there, and couldn't see any of this, but my gut told me, when I was reading it, that there is hope for the little guy. May be he just needs some time to adjust and also, his hormones are still adjusting from being gelded. My husband and I do a lot of things together, with my mini, and at first, Halo loved my husband, but, also tested him more than me. I've been helping him be a firm, but loving leader, and Halo has thrived with both of us now. May be, after your husband lunges the little guy, you can go and be by your husband's side or take the lead and have your husband there, as back up, and see how it goes? I don't know...certainly you don't want to put yourself in danger though.


----------



## Renolizzie (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks minigal - I am undecided at this point. I told Hubby he needs to work with this horse and this situation has to improve or the horse will be going to another home. Hubby seems willing to put some effort into this so I am giving it a few days and then I will see if I can work with the horse with Hubby there.

The horse does have some real plusses. It stands to be groomed, picks its feet up, doesn't bite, kick or rear. He is actually capable of being very sweet when he is in his pen but seems to think he can do anything he wants to when we get outside the pen. I don't mind working with a critter but this is a bit much.

I honestly thought we had made progress until I was practically getting dragged across the yard saying "bad horse - whoa".

Hubby likes that horse so let's see if Hubby will put in the effort to work with the horse and be willing to learn. If not, the horse is going.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't blame you. I hope it all works out though. He has a lot of great pluses and it sounds like he just needs some manners and knows not to do that outside of his paddock. That it isn't allowed, but that is hard to try and get through, if you are being dragged along. I wish you the best.


----------



## chandab (Oct 26, 2013)

He's 15, only been a gelding for 7 weeks and only with you for a week and a half; I think he mostly needs more time... More time to settle into being a gelding; I once read that it takes a month for every year of age at time of gelding for the horse to totally settle into being a gelding (obviously some are quicker and some are slower), so give him some time. More time to settle into your barn, your routine and your way of doing things; a week and a half really isn't much time to settle in.

I have a mare that I've had for two years, while she can't drag me any where, she can be a challenge, as some days she still thinks I'm a pony-eating monster, even though she lives with a mare and jenny that come right up to me and get their loves and treats with no issues.

I have a young stallion that is a handful, it took about a year for him to settle in and realize I'm not a pony-eating monster. Both these horses lived in pasture/herd situations before I got them, both got routine care, but not daily interaction, so its taken time for them to realize its a good thing and to just chill out. [The mare is actually more difficult than the stallion, but if he had a mind to, the stallion could drag me all over the place.]

And, at the opposite end of the spectrum is a late teen stallion that I got a few years ago; minimally handled, but halter trained and he's just a gem to work with. [Everyone else is pretty much pocket pests.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 26, 2013)

I believe that temperament is termperament. It can be modified by training, but it is what it is. Some horse folk enjoy a challenge and some don't. Knowing oneself is important with choosing animals. Sounds like you basically are doing a rescue. If he works out for you or your husband that is fine. If not, you have given him a good interim place to be and anything he learns with you will be to his advantage. But a hard-headed, resistant horse is a daily challenge. I own one (and I have worked with several). Frankly, I don't want another one.

I'm sure he and your gelding will be fine together.


----------



## rbrown (Oct 26, 2013)

When I got Kandy as a 2-year-old, she was such a little stinker. She had way too much energy and very little training. She could be quite nasty- kicking, rearing, biting, bolting, dragging me around... There were many, many days in the first few months I had her that I was very tempted to throw in the towel. But once I started giving her a job, and putting some basic training on her, she started settling down. Something eventually clicked for us after 5 or so months, and now I wouldn't trade her for anything. She's a fantastic driving horse, and I wouldn't trade her for the world.

One thing that worked well for Kandy was to allow her to release her energy in a more productive way; for example, instead of just lunging her to exercise her, I would frequently ask her to change direction, or back up a few steps, or do a bunch of transitions- anything to keep her mind busy. She seemed to need the mental challenge just as much (or more!) than just running around to burn off her endless energy.

Hang in there, and give him some more time to settle in




He sounds like he has potential!


----------



## Renolizzie (Oct 26, 2013)

R - I think he does have potential and this is the first horse Hubby has actually liked so I am willing to see how it goes this week. If Hubby will keep working with the horse and we make some progress on leading, I will be a happy camper.

He is basically a rescue horse. The old guy that had the horse is dying so the horse had to find a new home. His wife died about 6 years ago and the horse hasn't been worked with much since then is what I was told. The gal that is helping this man got the horse vet care, hoof trimming, worming, got him gelded and got his weight down since apparently he was obese. She has large horses and doesn't want a mini horse. She certainly put a lot into this horse and she says she will take him back if he doesn't work out here.

My patience is back this morning although I was severely tried yesterday.

Dawn is breaking and it is time to go feed those cute little horseys.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 26, 2013)

I have to say, husbands can sure amaze you. I know mine has. He is enjoying helping me take care of Halo. He was the one, that didn't understand why I wanted a horse, but told me to do what would make me happy. Now, he goes every single morning, to feed her and take care of her. I am at work, super early, during the week so can't. He then will go back with me, on the weekends, for a middle of the day playing/training her, then back again, for the evening feeding. (we board her) If he got off work on time, during the week, for the evening feeding, I know he would be there with me too. LOL So, I pray, that your husband continues, as it sounds like they are a good match.

I too had heard/read that people are saying it takes one month for every year, that a horse was a stallion, once they are made into a gelding. So, it may take this little guy a bit to 100% calm down. But it sounds like he made progress from the time he was, till now. Anyway, good luck, even if you have to give him back, what you have done, I'm sure will of helped him some.


----------



## Renolizzie (Oct 26, 2013)

I am certain that time, patience, consistency are very important for the new horse. I am also certain that if Hubby hadn't stepped up, I would be saying "No way" I cannot I deal with this horse.

Hubby worked with the little guy again today. While all did not go perfectly, and who would expect to, the whole process was better. Hubby lunged him until Hubby was tired. I lunged him for a couple of rounds in both directions after asking Hubby if he thought I should, Hubby came back into the pen worked him a couple of more times and then snapped the lead on him and got him to walk nicely.

Hubby made the little guy wait to come out of the pen, no barging out. Once outside the round pen, Hubby had a bit more trouble but his timing was excellent and the horse did not get too out of control.

A good result and it was wonderful to have Hubby volunteer to take the horse out and ask me if I would come out to the pen with him. I feel pretty good about this situation toady.

I told Hubby how pleased I am for the help and for stepping up to the plate to work with this horse.


----------



## Sandee (Oct 28, 2013)

If this horse hasn't been worked with in some time and was a stallion before that, no wonder he's a handful. He definitely needs more time and a lot of patience. Another thing I'm sort of reading between the lines is that he "has your number". He has gotten away with things and thinks when you're around that HE's the boss. My advice is do just what you are trying. Have Hubby insist he "work" and then you work with him and get the respect back. You'll both be happier.

I have no problem with any of my horses but I've noticed that with strangers they will sometimes try to see what they can "get away with". I have a gelding that can be nippy - but never tries it with me. I have another one that can be "flighty" but not with me. I have a mare that has "run away" with my daughter in the cart but that horse has Never given me any trouble at All. Animals can read you through your breathing, your body posture, so many ways and they will sometimes react badly if they're able.


----------



## Renolizzie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Sandee - I don't know if the horse thinks he has my number or if he thinks he can get away with stuff with women or what. That horse looked surprised when I was still hanging onto that rope The gal that brought him here handed him over to her boyfriend to take to the pen since he was being a handful.

My thought is that whatever that horse is thinking, I need to find a way to change his mind.


----------

